# En Proteus las cosas no se queman... buu



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola!
Una preguntita o comentario:

No me gusta que en el Proteus las cosas sean inquemables. Pongo por ejemplo, un Led, una resistencia de 1 Ohm y una fuente de 200V. También un amperímetro. Este me dice que a travéz del pobre LED pasan como 50 Amper ... pero el Led se prende como si nada y feliz.

Qué pasa si en realidad estoy cometiendo un grave error, y del Proteus lo paso a la realidad y todo se me quema?

Es realmente verdad lo que estoy diciendo?


----------



## pic-man (Dic 16, 2008)

A mi proteus me ha advertido cuando conecto alguna barbaridad como la que cuentas. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que Proteus es solo un simulador y que ningún simulador es 100% fiable, los simuladores nos sirven para tener una idea de el funcionamiento que tendrá un circuito, pero al final antes de dar un diseño por bueno se deben realizar pruebas físicas, y ahí si verás como se frie tu led


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 16, 2008)

Jajajaja, sipo, en la realidad se me va a freír el LED. Pero igual quiero comentar que me parece básico que un simulador detecte ese tipo de errores, eh?

Y qué pasa si en la realidad se me quema una pieza que es cara? No podré ir a reclamarle a los creadores de Proteus, porque mi versión es ... , jaja.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2008)

El Livewire tiene un simulador con la opción de hacer explotar las cosas que explotarían en la realidad.
La contra es que tiene cero tolerancia. Si una resistencia de 1/4W tiene un pico de 251mW, explota, por más que sea de una nada de duración y además no es muuuuuy poderoso el simulador.
En fin, es mejor que nada.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Dic 16, 2008)

los simuladores son buenos, nadamas hay que agregarle el sentido comun del humano


----------

